# Service Engine Soon Again



## njvk (Apr 4, 2009)

Couple of weeks ago I've got this funny light on
I did follow the instruction from the link below, found and clean the code.
http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-altima/7500-all-you-ever-wanted-know-about-your-check-engine-light-but-were-afraid-ask.html
My mechanic told me that is not a rush job (1147 - Heated Oxygen Sensor 2) and I decide to do it lil later.
But SES comes out again and I have cleaned code again.
When I've got it third time I went to service mode and found something else:
SES blinking slowly 4 or 5 times and just turning on (is not repeating code how it should be).

I have no idea what to do, but SES driving me mad instead of driving my 05 X-Trail SE.

Thanks a lot if somebody can help
Konst


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

If your #2 oxygen sensor is not woriking properly you can replace it.

(mine went bad before and I replaced it)

Then you can clear the code and your SES light should not come back on.

If you simply clear the code and do not replace your sensor, then your SES light will come back on periodically.


----------



## nissangunslinger (Jul 21, 2009)

My 2002 xtrail while driving in second or third and accelerating the engine "bucks" I believe it is an electrical misfire any ideas what it could be?


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

any check engine lights? those missfire feeling can be result of broken first o2 sensor or MAF sensor or both. (if spark plugs are ok)

my first o2 sensor was broken and facing same issue. then it got broken completely idling gone bad and it start to stall on red lights. i replaced mine with universal bosch lambda sensor and it is running better and fuel economy is greatly imporved.


----------



## dma000 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a problem, motor light is on, yellow one, the error code is P4020, it´s about lambda sensor??? before the catalyst??? it´s easy to change, where is it??? I´d like to do it my self
my model is a X-Trail (T30) 4x4 2.0 Auto. (Gasoline petrol) 2001.


----------

